

Comedy club charges per laugh with facial recognition - eculic17
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29551380

======
thewillcole
Aha this is amazing. Would be a nightmare if you were a bombing comedian and
the audience was trying not to laugh at you to save money.

